# Giải mã ý nghĩa của ký hiệu tái chế và những con số dưới đáy chai nhựa



## DonKihote

*Bạn có bao giờ tự hỏi ký hiệu hình tam giác cùng một con số bất kỳ ở dưới đáy chai nhựa biểu thị cho cái gì? Trên thực tế ít ai biết đến ý nghĩa của nó nhưng quả thực chúng lại rất quan trọng.*



​
Ký hiệu này được gọi là mã nhận diện nhựa (Resin Identification code-RIC) do tổ chức Tiêu chuẩn quốc tế ASTM ban hành. Tương ứng sẽ có những con số từ 1-7 hiển thị trong tam giác và mỗi con số lại biểu thị cho một ý nghĩa khác nhau. Đó chính là ký hiệu số mô tả loại nhựa cấu thành nên một chai nhựa bất kỳ.

Dựa theo những con số này, các nhân viên tái chế sẽ biết được loại nhựa nào có thể tái chế được hay không. Trong khi đó, những con số này cũng cung cấp chỉ dẫn cho bạn về cách chọn loại hộp nhựa nào đủ an toàn để đựng thực phẩm hay đồ ăn, thức uống.

*Số 1 – PET (nhựa poly ethlyene terephthalate)*
Nếu bạn thấy số 1, đó có thể là một chai soda, nước trái cây, chai tương ớt, bia, rượu hay nước súc miệng. Số 1 mang hàm ý đây là những chai nhựa có thể tái sử dụng nhưng tốt nhất không nên sử dụng quá nhiều lần.



​
PET là loại nhựa nổi tiếng và quen thuộc nhất trong họ nhựa polyme. Chúng thường được dùng để sản xuất loại vải không nhăn polyester, thảm hay vải bạt. Ngoài ra, PET còn được chế tạo thành bao bì đóng gói thực phẩm và đồ uống. Loại vật liệu này có khả năng tạo rào cản ngăn giữa chất lỏng và khí, nhờ đó ngăn O2 và CO2 xâm nhập vào thức ăn và đồ uống.



​
PET là một dạng chất dẻo khá an toàn nhưng đã có nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ ra, PET có thể giải phóng các hoạt chất như antimony và phthalates gây ra hiện tượng kích ứng da, sảy thai và thậm chí cả ung thư. Tuy nhiên đó là trong trường hợp nhựa PET tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ cao.

_Lời khuyên: Có thể sử dụng nhưng nên tránh nguồn nhiệt cao và không nên tái sử dụng quá nhiều lần._

*Số 2 – HDPE (nhựa high-density polyethylene)*
Con số này thường được tìm thấy dưới những bình sữa hoặc chai nước trái cây. Số 2 mang hàm nghĩa những chai nhựa này sẽ ngăn rửa trôi hóa chất và chúng an toàn để sử dụng nhiều lần.



​
HDPE được coi là loại nhựa ít nguy hiểm. Chúng hay được sử dụng để chế tạo các loại chai nhựa đựng sữa, nước suối, nước trái cây, thuốc tẩy hay dầu gội đầu.



​
Ngoài ra, HDPE còn sử dụng để chế tạo túi nhựa, vật liệu cách nhiệt hay ống nhựa. Polyethylene là họ nhựa phổ biến nhất trên thế giới với độ dẻo, bền chắc, khả năng chống ẩm rất tốt.

_Lời khuyên: An toàn để sử dụng._

*Số 3 - PVC (nhựa polyvinyl chloride)*
Con số này hay được sử dụng cho những chai chứa chất DEHP, một dạng chất độc. Biểu tượng tái chế và số 3 hay xuất hiện trên chai xà phòng, túi nhựa, thẻ tín dụng, chai dầu, đồ chơi bằng nhựa, nước tẩy rửa, túi máu, khăn trải bàn và các vật liệu xây dựng khác.



​
PVC được coi là loại nhựa độc hại nhưng vẫn được sử dụng rộng rãi nhất trong các sản phẩm tiêu dùng trên thế giới, chỉ sau polyethylene do có chi phí rẻ, tính chất dẻo dai, bền và trong suốt.

Loại nhựa này có thể chứa hoặc ứ đọng các chất độc hại như BPA, phthalates, chì, dioxins, thuỷ ngân và cadmium. Đây đều là những chất độc có thể gây ra ung thư hoặc thay đổi hoc-moon giới tính ở người, đặc biệt khi đốt cháy.

*Lời khuyên*_: Nên tránh xa và không nên sử dụng lại_

*Số 4 – LDPE (nhựa low-density polyethylene)*
Đây là những chai được làm từ loại nhựa an toàn nhất và có thể đảm bảo tái sử dụng nhiều lần. Bạn sẽ hay thấy con số 4 trên túi nhựa, một số loại túi có thể giặt khô, bao bì nhựa, túi gói bánh, báo giấy, thực phẩm đông lạnh hay hộp bìa giấy carton đựng sữa.



​
LDPE thuộc họ nhựa Polyethylenes nhưng với mật độ thấp hơn so với HDPE. Tuy nhiên nó vẫn giữ được các đặc tính cơ bản như dẻo, dai, chống ẩm tốt.

_Lời khuyên: An toàn để sử dụng._

*Số 5 – PP (nhựa polypropylene)*
Số 5 là loại nhựa PP hay sử dụng trong các hộp thực phẩm và dược phẩm. Bạn sẽ hay thấy số 5 và biểu tượng tái chế xuất hiện trên các hộp đựng như hộp sữa chua, chai tương cà, tương ớt hay thậm chí ống hút.



​


​
Nhựa PP có tính dẻo, dai, khả năng chịu nhiệt cao và không thể khử các chất hóa học. Do đó chúng hay được sử dụng để đựng các đồ ăn nóng. Thậm chí, nhựa PP còn dùng để chế tạo tã lót dùng một lần, áo choàng giữ nhiệt, phụ tùng xe hơi như cản gió, thảm xe. Đây là loại nhựa an toàn cho thực phẩm và đồ uống, có thể tái sử dụng nhiều lần.

_Lời khuyên: An toàn để sử dụng._

*Số 6 - PS/PS-E (nhựa polystyrene/expanded polystyrene)*
Bạn sẽ hay thấy số 6 xuất hiện trên các hộp đựng, ví dụ như khay đựng trứng, đĩa nhựa, hộp đựng thức ăn dùng một lần. Ngoài ra, PS/PS-E cũng hay xuất hiện trên bao bì đựng thực phẩm, mũ bảo hiểm.



​
Đây không phải là loại nhựa an toàn để tái sử dụng, thậm chí chúng có thể thôi ra chất độc hại khi gặp nhiệt độ cao. Những nguy hiểm nếu bạn sử dụng loại nhựa này thường xuyên như ung thư, bệnh liên quan đến hệ thần kinh.
_Lời khuyên: Không nên sử dụng, nếu có dùng hãy tránh dùng gần nguồn nhiệt cao._

*Số 7 – Các loại nhựa khác*
Những chai nước lớn, chai đựng nước trái cây, chai đựng nướt sốt cà chua, mắt kính, DVD, đĩa Blu-ray, nhiều vật dụng nhà cửa, xe hơi và thậm chí cả bình sữa cho trẻ nhỏ sẽ có số 7 ở dưới đáy chai.





​
Đây là loại nhựa hoặc hỗn hợp nhựa không thuộc các dạng trên. Nhưng loại nhựa xếp vào số 7 này không nên sử dụng dưới dạng tái chế. Chúng chứa BPA, một hợp chất hóa học có thể gây vô sinh, tiểu đường và ung thư.

_Lời khuyên: Không nên tái sử dụng bằng mọi cách._
Hy vọng những chia sẻ trên đây sẽ giúp bạn đọc có thêm hiểu biết về các loại nhựa và biết cách sử dụng hợp lý.






_Tổng hợp 7 con số trong mã nhận diện nhựa (RIC)_​_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------



## thuhoai

thank


----------

